# Number of stray cats in south london



## Liam Blair (Jul 8, 2020)

There are a large number of stray cats in London SW9 that have been around for some time. I cannot afford to take them in myself, and would ask if there is anyone who could help or even take them in. Each has significant browning of the coat and some mottled/greasy fur and are extremely wary of human contact
If you have any questions or want to contact me please leave a message here and we can exchange contact details.
Thank you for reading


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

I would suggest contacting Cats Protection at the Mitcham Rehoming Centre (your nearest centre) to see if they can help with with TNR (trap, neuter and return)


----------



## Liam Blair (Jul 8, 2020)

Another


----------



## Liam Blair (Jul 8, 2020)

Just an update, haven't called anyone yet but I've discovered kittens at the foot of our garden belonging to the friendly cat (pictured) and have no idea what to do now


----------



## Mistys Mum (Jul 22, 2020)

Please get the mum and kittens registered for a rescue space. She will just keep having litters again and again. it wont let me post a link but you can find recuses near you via a googly search. try the smaller rescues aswell


----------

